# Markets on the Mosel



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Has anyone found a guide to Market days on the Mosel? Do they even happen? All I can find online is loads of stuff about Christmas Markets. We are on the Mosel now and wondered if they went in for that kind of thing like in France and if so where and when. Currently at Klusserath about 17 miles north of Trier.

Anyone got a list?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've been to Germany quite a few times and can only remember visiting a handful of markets, there are certainly nowhere near as many as France. Couldn't find any lists on the web either.

No doubt someone will be along soon to prove me wrong. 

Slightly OT but make sure you visit a few Wein or Straßenfeste if you can, even if you don't like wine they're always good fun, theres a few listed end July and August...

http://www.mosel-weinfeste.de/mosel_weinfeste.htm

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Pete. I Thought maybe it wasnt the thing here. They are missing a trick though when you consider how many motorhomes there are along this stretch of river.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Nope, Germans don't seem to be that big on streetmarkets, I can't say I've ever seen one.

Cochem has lots of shops (many touristy Bruges style money traps) in the "Centrum" and Trier seems to have a few street food stalls in the pedestrian area but that's about all.

Lidl, Aldi, Edeka, Treff3000 "Markts" is the way they shop.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We went to a market at Zeltingen Rachtig. Can't remember what day of the week it was, and it was mainly bric a brac, but they DO exist.

Morph


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

will this help
http://tinyurl.com/pmzwm73


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

ISTR running into a Saturday morning market at Traben-Trarbach a few years ago, dunno if it's a regular event.
Only just downriver from Klusserath.

PS: Isn't Alan (erneboy) parked up at Klusserath? it used to be one of his regular pitches - he'll know where the local markets are.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No Ken, not this year. I'm at home in Ireland for a short while, unfortunately. 

I've never encountered a regular market around there, though we've been at occasional ones, mainly selling junk though. In fact I've never seen one anywhere in Germany. Stanner's right, a few food stalls in the pedestrian bit of Trier, well worth a visit, but not what Barry wants I think. Then again all the supermarkets are excellent, especially Edeka, so food markets probably aren't important.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Last time I saw anything approaching a "market" in Germany was in Berlin just after the wall came down.

It seemed to be mostly middle aged former East German women trying to sell pitiful collections of personal belongings in order to make enough to money to live.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Last market we visited was a few years ago at Schonach in the Harz.

It was selling local produce and craft stuff. They were also selling the best bratwurst I,ve ever tasted, roasted over hot coals, it was so good I had to go back for another. :grin2:

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks.

How very odd. The Germans seem to like their food and drink. Wonder why they dont seem to go in for Markets. 

May have a look into Trier when the vans getting fixed on Wednesday. Maybe they may have a chicken for sale which would cheer Mrs D up no end!


----------

